# Uber wants us to sign petition



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Here


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Here


Uber should have thought of that before

PAY CUTS !!!!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Here


But you're not in CA are you?


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

New2This said:


> But you're not in CA are you?


I am


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Here


In Georgia, not California; however, would sign the petition in a "New York second" if it came this way.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> In Georgia, not California; however, would sign the petition in a "New York second" if it came this way.


Big surprise, you support Uber no matter what, it's like you are a lobbyist who is paid to post here. The problems is all drivers know they are being screwed by Uber so you telling them they are not will not make a difference.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> Big surprise, you support Uber no matter what, it's like you are a lobbyist who is paid to post here. The problems is all drivers know they are being screwed by Uber so you telling them they are not will not make a difference.


On Uber's side 100%.

Normal stuff folks. It's called Free Market Capitalism.

And the more these grunt, working class drivers squirm, the more we're gonna squeeze.

You take a shot, we'll take a shot. And to answer your question, Uber, in fact, pays me a nice, monthly residual. Works for me!

Uber Rocks!
?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> In Georgia, not California; however, would sign the petition in a "New York second" if it came this way.


you realize the terms of it... $21 an hour while you have a passenger is only $7 for a 20 minute fare right?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> you realize the terms of it... $21 an hour while you have a passenger is only $7 for a 20 minute fare right?


NEVER, EVER look at the customers fare. Could care less.

And that is my whole point here. You're just causing yourself stress. This is your entire problem here. It's like beating a dead horse.

Here's what I look at:

My earnings per hour and mileage, for each trip. At the end of week: total earnings, per hour, for the entire time spent online for the week.

It either works or it doesn't. Less than four years ago; but, not drastic. You need to respect other views here. Many, most in my market, like our IC status and Uber in general.

Sick and tired of the venom being spit on Uber and their customers. Going to call this out. Try being a little respectful and accepting both views.

There's two sides. When I see the AB5 crowd accept, and respect, the side that's opposed; then, will, in turn, respect their side. Pretty simple.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> you realize the terms of it... $21 an hour while you have a passenger is only $7 for a 20 minute fare right?


Which after expenses puts it below minimum wage where the average over all rides is at now.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

lyft_rat said:


> Which after expenses puts it below minimum wage where the average over all rides is at now. :smiles:


Try sticking with your own financial situation and what works for you. Many different situations here and each of us knows whether it works for us or not.

Try telling my situation and works for, or doesn't? Gonna call that out, and turn against those drivers. Period 
?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

MiamiKid said:


> Try sticking with your own financial situation and what works for you. Many different situations here and each of us knows whether it works for us or not.
> 
> Try telling my situation and works for, or doesn't? Gonna call that out, and turn against those drivers. Period
> ?


He never mentioned "your situation".

Just because "Uber works for you" doesn't mean Uber works for everyone else.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> you realize the terms of it... $21 an hour while you have a passenger is only $7 for a 20 minute fare right?


.......typical TNC spin and lies.............................


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

WITH AB5 guessing the state and unions will determine what a reasonable per minute and per mile rate is and it's not going to be 60 cents. At or close to a dollar per mile is what is needed


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

tmart said:


> WITH AB5 guessing the state and unions will determine what a reasonable per minute and per mile rate is and it's not going to be 60 cents. At or close to a*two* dollar*s* per mile is what is needed


FIFY


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

You guys who actually WANT this petition just don't get it.

This isn't a pay increase, not even in _Orlando_ is this a pay increase.

It's actually about half of the current Orlando rates.

The current equivalent pay in Orlando is about $40 an hour. for the time a customer is in the car, Orlando X drivers are making $40 an hour. A 1 hour drive pays $40, a 15 minute drive pays $10.

What they WANT to pay is only 35c a minute. That's it...

That's all uber is promising with $21 an hour is 35c a minute from the time you accept a ping until you drop off.

20 minutes = $7.00

Uber has spun it and realized that $21 an hour is a great number, it sounds awesome. But it's garbage....


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

I say to those who are opposed to a AB5 who do not live in California, go drive in California for a month and get back to us and tell us how great it is, and hopefully your experience will not be like one of the thousands who have protested there lately , otherwise you might change your mind. And remember .. currently in your market it might be better


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

observer said:


> He never mentioned "your situation".
> 
> Just because "Uber works for you" doesn't mean Uber works for everyone else.


Let me repeat myself.

My entire point here is, Uber works for some and not for others. Pretty simple.

If the current pay structure doesn't work for these people, they don't work. Period. Have no argument with that.

However, they do work for some of us. If we could all just accept each other's respective opinion, this would go a lot smoother.

I'm in Georgia where it, certainly, will not pass; so, time for me to step back a tad. Won't affect me. If for some reason it did go through here, have no problem calling it the wrap. 
?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

MiamiKid said:


> Let me repeat myself.
> 
> My entire point here is, Uber works for some and not for others. Pretty simple.
> 
> ...


By the time an AB5like bill is presented in Georgia, Georgia will be Blue.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

tmart said:


> I say to those who are opposed to a AB5 who do not live in California, go drive in California for a month and get back to us and tell us how great it is, and hopefully your experience will not be like one of the thousands who have protested there lately , otherwise you might change your mind. And remember .. currently in your market it might be better


Nope, no need to go to California for a month. If you guys are for it, so be it. Looks like it's going to pass; so, you'll either live with or without it.

That's your choice. Really don't care if it passes in California. Don't live, drive or vote there; so, not worrying about it.

I'm in Georgia, where I'll remain staunchly opposed. Voted a straight conservative ticket, in the last midterm, and they all won. Those leaders will, most likely, not pass a similar bill to AB5.

If they do, however, not sweating it. Will, simply, call it a wrap. Money's made, time to celebrate. ??
?



observer said:


> By the time an AB5like bill is presented in Georgia, Georgia will be Blue.


Seriously doubt it. Midterm was close. General Election will remain red. Dems would not take over the entire government anyway.

And if they did, many Democrats, here, are moderate to conservative. So, will remain staunchly opposed; however, in the event it ever passed would quit and celebrate. 
?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> You guys who actually WANT this petition just don't get it.
> 
> This isn't a pay increase, not even in _Orlando_ is this a pay increase.
> 
> ...


There you go, again!
Spewing fake numbers. Even if you could do 30 miles in a 60 minute run here in Orlando, the most you'll make on FUberX is $24.00. Period!
And, the 15 minute ride again, based on an average of 30MPH will give you a gross fare of $6.25


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Uber is anti driver. You never sign anything voluntarily that Uber is for.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> Uber is anti driver. You never sign anything voluntarily that Uber is for.


Can recall signing, approving and accepting every single item that applies, to my contract, now.

No worries.
?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> There you go, again!
> Spewing fake numbers. Even if you could do 30 miles in a 60 minute run here in Orlando, the most you'll make on FUberX is $24.00.


Orlando airport to Daytona beach

A little over an hour, a little over $50 paid by my recollection.

Universal studios to 4 seasons, should pay about $10.00, 20 minute drive.

But a 15 mile 20 minute drive still pays out more than $7.00


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

MiamiKid said:


> On Uber's side 100%.
> 
> Normal stuff folks. It's called Free Market Capitalism.
> 
> ...


It's called exploitation.

Your spiel is heinous.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Hackenstein said:


> It's called exploitation.
> 
> Your spiel is heinous.


Call what you wish. Don't care.


----------



## SuperDumped (Sep 6, 2019)

nothing but criminals unfortunately the top of the ponzi already cashed out

they will be regulated or bought/bailed out for pennies on the dollar 

theyre laughing in their 34 million dollar condos & 77 million dollar mansions now they just seeing how much they can loot before some driver really goes postal & forces the feds to kick down the door


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Here


It's too late. And frankly I don't believe these guys.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Can recall signing, approving and accepting every single item that applies, to my contract, now.
> 
> No worries.
> ?


I said voluntary, if Uber could find a way to force it into the app and make you agree before you can drive they would. They can't do that with a petition, only try to fool you.


----------



## Shyeah Right (Jun 6, 2015)

tmart said:


> WITH AB5 guessing the state and unions will determine what a reasonable per minute and per mile rate is and it's not going to be 60 cents. At or close to a dollar per mile is what is needed


When I first started with Uber and Lyft it was $1.10 a mile. That worked well, it was cheaper than a taxi and customers didn't ***** about the price. I think a fair per mile rate would be no less than 2x the standard mileage rate set by the IRS. Having it tied to the deductible rate ensures that vehicle expenses are covered and gives drivers enough to live on without overcharging customers. Simple. 
I'm appalled when I see some areas in the US have a per mile rate below the 58 cent IRS deduction. It's also incredibly stupid that U/L thinks they can make a profit by dropping the rates and making it up in volume. Have they ever had a quarter when they didn't post losses? This strategy has not and will not work. This race to the bottom garbage hurts both drivers and investors, while the executives are enjoying life at BOTH of our expense.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Let me repeat myself.
> 
> My entire point here is, Uber works for some and not for others. Pretty simple.
> 
> ...





Shyeah Right said:


> When I first started with Uber and Lyft it was $1.10 a mile. That worked well, it was cheaper than a taxi and customers didn't @@@@@ about the price. I think a fair per mile rate would be no less than 2x the standard mileage rate set by the IRS. Having it tied to the deductible rate ensures that vehicle expenses are covered and gives drivers enough to live on without overcharging customers. Simple.
> I'm appalled when I see some areas in the US have a per mile rate below the 58 cent IRS deduction. It's also incredibly stupid that U/L thinks they can make a profit by dropping the rates and making it up in volume. Have they ever had a quarter when they didn't post losses? This strategy has not and will not work. This race to the bottom garbage hurts both drivers and investors, while the executives are enjoying life at BOTH of our expense.


the other thing I find astonishing is that in this forum there are a few posts that make it sound like the drivers like it the way it is, even with the current rates , it's kind of weird actually, at least if they were honest they would say yeah you know at least $2 Miler a little more would cover our expenses just like you said, but they never even say that that's why I don't trust them and what they have to say


MiamiKid said:


> Nope, no need to go to California for a month. If you guys are for it, so be it. Looks like it's going to pass; so, you'll either live with or without it.
> 
> That's your choice. Really don't care if it passes in California. Don't live, drive or vote there; so, not worrying about it.
> 
> ...


I can't wait until AB5 is a success, and their earnings are nearly double what their avg is today. What then !


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

tmart said:


> the other thing I find astonishing is that in this forum there are a few posts that make it sound like the drivers like it the way it is, even with the current rates , it's kind of weird actually, at least if they were honest they would say yeah you know at least $2 Miler a little more would cover our expenses just like you said, but they never even say that that's why I don't trust them and what they have to say
> 
> why would you even celebrate it has nothing to do with you in Georgia


Because If the drivers in California start getting $1.50 a mile and benefits, and those drivers go off welfare other states will look into equivalent legislation...

AB5, assuming it passes, will mark the day ride-share starts changing, or dying, or whatever.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

tmart said:


> the other thing I find astonishing is that in this forum there are a few posts that make it sound like the drivers like it the way it is, even with the current rates , it's kind of weird actually, at least if they were honest they would say yeah you know at least $2 Miler a little more would cover our expenses just like you said, but they never even say that that's why I don't trust them and what they have to say
> 
> I can't wait until AB5 is a success, and their earnings are nearly double what their avg is today. What then !


Drive in Georgia and it won't pass here.

If it does, will quit driving.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

tmart said:


> WITH AB5 guessing the state and unions will determine what a reasonable per minute and per mile rate is and it's not going to be 60 cents. At or close to a dollar per mile is what is needed


At a dollar a mile, they will close up shop.

The government does not have the driver's best interest in mind. They don't realize how retaliatory uber can be against drivers. Look at NYC, drivers are prohibited from logging in during normal work hours.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

tmart said:


> WITH AB5 guessing the state and unions will determine what a reasonable per minute and per mile rate is and it's not going to be 60 cents. At or close to a dollar per mile is what is needed


This is 2019. A dollar per mile isn't nearly enough.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> You need to respect other views here.


Practice what you preach


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

If Uber wants something, it's going to turn out bad for drivers.
Your only chance to survive is to do the exact opposite of what they want you to do.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> Big surprise, you support Uber no matter what, it's like you are a lobbyist who is paid to post here. The problems is all drivers know they are being screwed by Uber so you telling them they are not will not make a difference.


Uber has never done a single thing wrong in their entire history according to MiamiKid.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Uber has never done a single thing wrong in their entire history according to MiamiKid.


Whatever you say dude. Don't know you, will never meet you and have no desire to know you.

Could care less what you think. But if that bothers you? Yep with Uber, 100%, on every single issue.

And proud of it ?.

MAGA
?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Drive in Georgia and it won't pass here.
> 
> If it does, will quit driving.


It might be nice to really clarify your points. "Drive in Georgia and it won't pass here" sounds like a command...as if you're telling people to drive in Georgia. However, if you had said, "I drive in Georgia and it won't pass here"...your intent is much more clear to the reader.

"If it does, will quit driving." WHO will quit driving!???


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> If it does, will quit driving


If you quit driving does that also mean you'll quit UPNet?

If so I have even more reason to support AB5


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> It might be nice to really clarify your points. "Drive in Georgia and it won't pass here" sounds like a command...as if you're telling people to drive in Georgia. However, if you had said, "I drive in Georgia and it won't pass here"...your intent is much more clear to the reader.
> 
> "If it does, will quit driving." WHO will quit driving!???


Think most folks can interpret what I'm saying. If you can't, don't care.

Pretty simple, if AB5 passes in Georgia, then not driving. Referring to myself here.



New2This said:


> If you quit driving does that also mean you'll quit UPNet?
> 
> If so I have even more reason to support AB5


UP would be serious entertainment if AB5 passes. Couldn't resist laughing at the supporters.

And it won't pass in Georgia. So, won't affect me. It's becoming entertainment, however.
?


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

They put "could" effect flexibility because it won't.

Its like saying ab5 could fade your curtains.

AB5 does not require any company to make an employee a full time worker. They are simply are required to abide by wage & hour laws, workers comp, etc. This can be done with a worker who works 4 hours a week or 40 hours a week.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

everythingsuber said:


> They put "could" effect flexibility because it won't.
> 
> Its like saying ab5 could fade your curtains.
> 
> AB5 does not require any company to make an employee a full time worker. They are simply are required to abide by wage & hour laws, workers comp, etc. This can be done with a worker who works 4 hours a week or 40 hours a week.


Its just fake blackmail to the part time drivers.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

everythingsuber said:


> They put "could" effect flexibility because it won't.
> 
> Its like saying ab5 could fade your curtains.
> 
> AB5 does not require any company to make an employee a full time worker. They are simply are required to abide by wage & hour laws, workers comp, etc. This can be done with a worker who works 4 hours a week or 40 hours a week.


Uber already has the contingency plan in place.

Have fun guys.
?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Uber already has the contingency plan in place.
> 
> Have fun guys.
> ?


Please tell us this is your very last comment on this subject.

It's like Uber themselves posting comments here.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Please tell us this is your very last comment on this subject.
> 
> It's like Uber themselves posting comments here.


Nope, not done as long as this negativity persists.

Death to AB5!

MAGA
?



uberdriverfornow said:


> Please tell us this is your very last comment on this subject.
> 
> It's like Uber themselves posting comments here.


???



uberdriverfornow said:


> Please tell us this is your very last comment on this subject.
> 
> It's like Uber themselves posting comments here.


Uber Rocks!


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Uber already has the contingency plan in place.
> 
> Have fun guys.
> ?


Does it cover unions shutting down deliveries to services that don't comply with ab5? Lets say McDonald's don't get supplied while on the eats app. Airports get shut down unless they close the rideshare holding area?

I have absolutely no doubt uber has plans.

I also have absolutely no doubt that those plans send Ubers share price from 31 dollars to 15 dollars. There is no one anywhere that isn't expecting Uber to try and get around ab5 and everyone is waiting for them.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

everythingsuber said:


> Does it cover unions not shutting down deliveries to services that don't comply with ab5? Lets say McDonald's don't get supplied while on the eats app. Airports get shut down unless they close the rideshare holding area?
> 
> I have absolutely no doubt uber has plans.
> 
> I also have absolutely no doubt that those plans send Ubers share price from 31 dollars to 15 dollars. There is no one anywhere that isn't expecting Uber to try and get around ab5 and everyone is waiting for them.


Contingency plans in place.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Contingency plans in place.


A 5 dollars a share @dkhos gets escorted to the Saudi Embassy. ?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Contingency plans in place.


uh oh sounds like more $5 dollar food vouchers good for roach coach food if drivers show up against AB5


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> uh oh sounds like more $5 dollar food vouchers good for roach coach food if drivers show up against AB5


?



everythingsuber said:


> A 5 dollars a share @dkhos gets escorted to the Saudi Embassy. ?


?


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> On Uber's side 100%.
> 
> Normal stuff folks. It's called Free Market Capitalism.
> 
> ...


It is called Free manipulation, speculation, has nothing to do with Capitalizam. It is Gangsterizam


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Take note the the $21/hr is ONLY for the time when you have a pax or picking one up. In other words, NOTHING WILL CHANGE!!! Uber cannot be trusted!!!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Uber already has the contingency plan in place.
> 
> Have fun guys.
> ?


Funniest thing I've read all day.

Thanks for the laugh.

Seriously.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Uber already has the contingency plan in place.
> 
> Have fun guys.
> ?


Seriously everyone, I think it's time we stopped feeding this troll and put him (or it) on our collective Ignore List. He's already on mine.


----------



## Workforfood (May 12, 2018)

F#$k them


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Yam Digger said:


> Take note the the $21/hr is ONLY for the time when you have a pax or picking one up. In other words, NOTHING WILL CHANGE!!! Uber cannot be trusted!!!


Uber Rocks!
?



Yam Digger said:


> Seriously everyone, I think it's time we stopped feeding this troll and put him (or it) on our collective Ignore List. He's already on mine.


Seriously?



Yam Digger said:


> Seriously everyone, I think it's time we stopped feeding this troll and put him (or it) on our collective Ignore List. He's already on mine.


????


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

observer said:


> Just because "Uber works for you" doesn't mean Uber works for everyone else.


And for those where it doesn't work, why continue doing it?
Who in their right mind would continue doing something that doesn't pay, and makes them miserable and stressed?

I drove a cab for many years. Uber came. Driving taxis started going downhill.
Did I depend on nanny state government meddling, or union posturing?
Nope. I simply left and found something else that worked, that being Uber.
When that changes, I'll move on. Taking responsibility and relying on self.


tmart said:


> I say to those who are opposed to a AB5 who do not live in California, go drive in California for a month and get back to us


Ok. And after a month, if I find it doesn't work, I'll stop doing it and find something else.
Meanwhile, you have long found it doesn't work for you, yet you continue. Makes no sense.



Lee239 said:


> I said voluntary, if Uber could find a way to force it into the app and make you agree before you can drive they would. They can't do that with a petition, only try to fool you.


When requiring you to agree with something, it is still your decision to agree or not.
Far different than being forced.
Are you being forced to drive?


tmart said:


> the other thing I find astonishing is that in this forum there are a few posts that make it sound like the drivers like it the way it is, even with the current rates , it's kind of weird actually, at least if they were honest they would say yeah you know at least $2 Miler a little more would cover our expenses just like you said, but they never even say that that's why I don't trust them and what they have to say


Is that a huge, important admission to you?
Making $2/mile is better than $.60/mile?
Ok, get ready...are you sitting....$5/mile is even better!!
There, now do you trust me?


everythingsuber said:


> AB5 does not require any company to make an employee a full time worker.


Just because AB5 may not require this or require a set schedule for example, doesn't mean Uber wouldn't implement it.
There are many worst case scenarios that could occur, that are technically not a requirement of AB5.
Since when did you start having tremendous faith in Uber to do right by the drivers.
How many times have you posted or read, "I wouldn't put it past Uber", or "Uber can't be trusted"
Now suddenly everybody is giving themselves to government and Uber to do what's "best for the drivers."


----------



## SuperDumped (Sep 6, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> And for those where it doesn't work, why continue doing it?
> Who in their right mind would continue doing something that doesn't pay, and makes them miserable and stressed?
> 
> I drove a cab for many years. Uber came. Driving taxis started going downhill.
> ...


96% do fail or quit & its brogrammed into the app by design, predatory, & illegal periodt
its not about you
me me me is dull dull dull
uber lyft do nothing but comitt fraud & prey on desperate and or stupid people its ILLEGAL hence the fines, court cases, & billions in lobbying i.e. bribes

illegal terms im contracts arent binding
blank contracts arent binding
coercing free unpaid labor is illegal
coercion is a form of force its not all whips & chains

it only works for 4% LMAO & i guarantee most of them get rides from the house, already owned a xl,black,select vehicle & arent desperate or dumb so screen & give 2 efs what the app tells them to do & literally do the opposite


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Uber can sit and spin.



MiamiKid said:


> NEVER, EVER look at the customers fare. Could care less.


How much less could you care? About half? A third?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> When requiring you to agree with something, it is still your decision to agree or not.
> Far different than being forced.
> Are you being forced to drive?
> 
> I


Are you being forced to eat or put food on your table? Can you do without eating.

if you want to drive for them you are forced to sign whatever they want you to.

Your decisions is agree and drive or quit. So yeah you are forced to make that decision.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> Are you being forced to eat or put food on your table? Can you do without eating.
> 
> if you want to drive for them you are forced to sign whatever they want you to.
> 
> Your decisions is agree and drive or quit. So yeah you are forced to make that decision.


And, in the history of the entire United States of America, has one judge EVER accepted, your rationalization, as a definition in a Court of Law. NEVER

BTW: Where are you from?
?


----------



## SuperDumped (Sep 6, 2019)

saying youll take a 20-25% cut but taking 50-90% is also fraud, breach of contract, & illegal they do it on every minimum & surge fare 15+ million times per day out of 20+ million rides

any 3rd grade math student can also verify this as its on billions of receipts by now apparently the fbi & labor department doesn't have 1 person whose made it past 3rd grade math or they are complicit in accepting Uber lyft bribes that allow them to human traffic millions of citizens with immunity & launder the money thru real estate

if i claimed a loss on my taxes & bought a 77 mansion & a 34 million dollar condo with billions more in the bank from my "company" id be in prison


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> you realize the terms of it... $21 an hour while you have a passenger is only $7 for a 20 minute fare right?


plus you notice their use of the word "approximately" so that they don't have to commit to anything. The word "approximately" can have varying interpretations whereas uber can pay 10 dollars and call it approximate in their eyes. They use the world "approximately" because if they didn't then when this shows up in court they couldn't maneuver out of it if they stated one thing and did another. The games Uber plays are incredible. Maybe if they just paid drivers fairly, charged paxoles fairly, and didn't lie to investors then maybe things would be better for them but that is all rainbows and unicorns as there is no way in my lifetime I can see Uber turning into an ethical, moral, and principled company. They made their bed and they are going to lie in it.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Just because AB5 may not require this or require a set schedule for example, doesn't mean Uber wouldn't implement it


They already have 'schedules' in NYC. Undesirable drivers are prohibited from logging on between 9 to 5.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> And, in the history of the entire United States of America, has one judge EVER accepted, your rationalization, as a definition in a Court of Law. NEVER
> 
> BTW: Where are you from?
> ?


I'm from Earth, what planet are you from?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> I'm from Earth, what planet are you from?


Asking which country you're from?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Asking which country you're from?


USA what country are you from, Russia?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> USA what country are you from, Russia?


USA. But, close ties with Russia. 
?


----------



## SuperDumped (Sep 6, 2019)

njn said:


> They already have 'schedules' in NYC. Undesirable drivers are prohibited from logging on between 9 to 5.


ny uber x rate is 1.75 per mile .35 per minute which is 3 times 90+% of other markets at .60 per mile LMAO

$7 minimum fare

90+% of the country would get a minimum $3+ per rides & & $10+ minimum on 10+ mile rides if regulated like that

lets see 10 rides a day x $3 extra $30 a day fills the tank extra $900 a month on just minimum fares $7 still to low for me to accept but i guess its fair

and thats barely minimum wage

think most drivers would be more than happy earning double or triple

plus 90% of my rides are 3-7am for $120-$180+, i play ghost car during rush hour so fine by me if i cant log in during that time 9-5 is mostly short trips to work, yoga,school stuck in traffic with entitled pax that dont tip & think they can afford a chauffeur to run errands, i want airport no traffic no drama

thin line between profit & loss a full tank of gas everyday adds up


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

the algo knows if you didn't sign the petition and you will be punished.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SuperDumped said:


> ny uber x rate is 1.75 per mile .35 per minute which is 3 times 90+% of other markets at .60 per mile LMAO
> 
> $7 minimum fare
> 
> ...


Do not support the bill. Period.

Free Market Capitalism 
MAGA


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

I hope the petition comes to New Jersey. I'll sign it in a nano second. It's very generous.



MiamiKid said:


> Let me repeat myself.
> 
> My entire point here is, Uber works for some and not for others. Pretty simple.
> 
> ...


Lick the boot of your Uber masters.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

For me, Uber's strictly "Country Club"/fun money. Don't need to drive at all.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> For me, Uber's strictly "Country Club"/fun money. Don't need to drive at all.


You're late to the party! The market in "country club gent" comedy trolls has already been cornered by "I drive to stay in touch with the little people" @ftupelo and, I must say, he's _much_ better at it and much more entertaining than you.

I suggest you look for a better troll angle/niche. The Uber cheerleader and evangelist persona is just so trite and banal these days. While the religion troll specialism has already been filled, there are obviously limitless others you could think of with a little imagination. There is no transvestite clown troll persona on this site, for example. Maybe that kind of thing would tickle your fancy?


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> You guys who actually WANT this petition just don't get it.
> 
> This isn't a pay increase, not even in _Orlando_ is this a pay increase.
> 
> ...


Nobody is making 40$\hr in Florida. Unless you're sleeping in your car for 6 hours to work another 12. Hard pass.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Here


They want us to be flexible
so the can bend us over harder..


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Munsuta said:


> Nobody is making 40$\hr in Florida. Unless you're sleeping in your car for 6 hours to work another 12. Hard pass.


Pulling down a cool $60/hour, here in the ATL, 50 - 60 hours/week.
?????


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Pulling down a cool $60/hour, here in the ATL, 50 - 60 hours/week.
> ?????


Yeah, OK...but you're not doing it driving for Uber then.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Here


They want you to sign that you make $21/hr. .... Sure! ? ?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

observer said:


> He never mentioned "your situation".
> 
> Just because "Uber works for you" doesn't mean Uber works for everyone else.


The people it doesn't work for should find something else to do.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Pulling down a cool $60/hour, here in the ATL, 50 - 60 hours/week.
> ?????





ABC123DEF said:


> Yeah, OK...but you're not doing it driving for Uber then.


The only way this dude is making 60 dollars an hour is if he's giving out BJ's in the back of his Ubermobile.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SuperDumped said:


> ny uber x rate is 1.75 per mile .35 per minute which is 3 times 90+% of other markets at .60 per mile LMAO
> 
> $7 minimum fare
> 
> ...


Thanks for showign a good perspective on reality,

3-7 am for $120-180?

Those are amazing numbers...

I WISH i could hit that all the time in a taxi charging taxi rates but that jut doesn't happen.
But i get that, I also don't work in NYC.

Right now in many markets _*$180 isn't achievable in 18 HOURS!*

*And you can pull it off in 4 sometimes?*_




Munsuta said:


> Nobody is making 40$\hr in Florida. Unless you're sleeping in your car for 6 hours to work another 12. Hard pass.


You guys still aren't getting it..
$40/hour in Florida is how much i think your getting for the time a customer is actually in the car, _*IE for a 60 minute drive you'll probably get $40. *_

a 6 minute drive is $4.00 and a 10 minute drive is 6-7, with a 15 minute drive being $10 ECT.

Reality is that the $100 an hour i get driving taxi really boils down to $20 an hour average. The only time i average $100 an hour is... uhh.. never...

and $40 an hour doing uber really boils down to about $10 in actual driving.

$21 an hour?

When applied to realistic conditions that's $7.00 for a 20 minute drive. Which is a paycut for Orlando.

_*They arn't saying $21 an hour for all the time you are logged in, they are saying $21 an hour for the time you have a passenger, big difference yo...*_

IF YOU DRIVE A CUSTOMER 5 MINUTES DOWN THE ROAD, and get Paid $3.50?

That's $42 an ahour...

$3.50/5 = 70c a minute.

70c X 60 = $42 an hour.

A $50 fare that is a half an hour drive...

$50/30= $1.66 a minute
x 60 minutes = $100 an hour.

Suck it...

Mathmagic for the win.


----------



## SuperDumped (Sep 6, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Thanks for showign a good perspective on reality,
> 
> 3-7 am for $120-180?
> 
> ...


xl only, only take rides from bed, if not airport ignore or cancel, smart tint for the toll is extra 13 & not even in ny, location location location like real estate im sure every market has a handful of spots that it can work, I relocated so picked homebase on best uber ride, helps if you're an early bird but 90+% of the other rides dont cover my costs at thoe ridiculous illegal rates they uber lyft gets away with paying so i dont take em per my 13th amended right

every ride is $70 & thats prime time for least 1-3 runs usually could fit in a x , 1-3 people maybe some big luggage golf clubs, sat morning be the families with kids but usually all biz travelers weekdays


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SuperDumped said:


> xl only, only take rides from bed, if not airport ignore or cancel, smart tint for the toll is extra 13 & not even in ny, location location location like real estate im sure every market has a handful of spots that it can work, I relocated so picked homebase on best uber ride, helps if you're an early bird but 90+% of the other rides dont cover my costs at thoe ridiculous illegal rates they uber lyft gets away with paying so i dont take em per my 13th amended right
> 
> every ride is $70 & thats prime time for least 1-3 runs usually could fit in a x , 1-3 people maybe some big luggage golf clubs, sat morning be the families with kids but usually all biz travelers weekdays


The 13th Amendment does not apply. Relevance is ZERO.

Could I prove the above? YES! There's NEVER, in the entire history of the USA, been even one single court validate what you're suggesting. Not one ever.

In the, almost impossible case I'm wrong? Then, I go on record supporting the REPEAL OF THE 13TH AMENDMENT!

MAGA!


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Here


Im signing... even though I am not in CA... no even USA. Fake accounts count just as much as real, right? Go uBer GO!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I"m sorry wouldn't getting that $21 per hour '.....as you are driving to the pax.....' actually be an improvement? Just saying. 
I"ll sign, once I find and I'm in calif. HOWEVER, really don't want to be an employee with all the restrictions that WILL bring, guaranteed. 
I retired for a reason; Uber is to fill time with some net-net cash and no taxable income (please).


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> Here


Their desperate the walls are tumbling down because of AB5


----------

